# Jaymes' Tank Journal



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

So, my new 5 gallon should be arriving today, and I'm sooo pumped to set it up. I've had most of the supplies for at least a week now. I'll be redoing my 2.5 and moving some decorations around to seed the new tank. Here's what I'll be working with:

Gravel in three sizes
Two interesting pieces of Malaysian driftwood
Two small Narrow Leaf Java Fern
One medium Crested Java Fern
Hydro Theo 50 Watt
Thermometer
Plus a ton of regular Java Fern of various sizes (currently in the 2.5)
And a few smaller pieces of Malaysian driftwood (currently in the 2.5)


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

It was quite a process getting everything set up, but I'm pretty happy with the results so far!  (Caution, image heavy!)








The shipping box was HUGE! That's my non-finned pet for reference. He's a German Shepard/black lab mix. Also, I was watching James Findley aquascaping videos as inspiration while I worked. 








Whew... that's better!








After testing all the equipment and checking for damage, I started getting everything set up. First, the smallest stones.








I tried taking a shot of the hardscape, but the lights reflecting off the glass made that difficult. I'm really pleased with the pieces I found, though. Also, not too sure why it ended up sideways. *sigh*








And all the plants are in! This is definitely what took the longest, as I had to remove most from Ike's tank. I also added the medium and larger stones.








I'm really liking this blue light, especially now before bed.








This shows the new layout of Ike's hardscape. The Java Fern in the driftwood is lodged in a split in the wood.








And one last one showing Ike's completed tank.




After letting the water warm up, I added the boys to their respective tanks. They seem to appreciate having so much room (and being away from each other!). Both have been exploring and making sure there's no one else on their turf. I might try swapping them tomorrow. I want to see what Ike's white fins look like under the blue light.

I also plan on getting some more plants, when Petco has their next aquatic-life sale in about a week. Cricklet could use some more plants up at the top, and there's definitely more room for plants in Ike's. So far, I've only got various types of Java Fern, but I might get some Anubias, if I can get some rather inexpensively. We'll see!


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

I was feeling bad for Cricklet, because his plants weren't as tall as I'd thought, and he didn't really have anywhere to rest near the surface (his tank is 16in deep). So, after work today, I was going to buy him a betta bed for the corner of his tank. In line, I thought about it and realized a small plant tube costs the same as a betta bed, and I have suction cups at home. So, I ditched the plastic bed, and built him a natural hammock! He went in it almost immediately. It made me so happy! 








Here he is, cooperating for the camera, and showing off his new hammock!


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

I didn't think I would like the discoloration from the driftwood, but its kinda growing on me.


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

A few days ago, I got the boys some tankmates. Ike got a couple of ghosties, and Cricklet got four Amanos.








One of the ghosties is pregnant! 








What are this? And can I eat it?








And, I installed Cricklet a feeding ring. The current on the surface is a little fast. I figured this would make it easier for me and anyone who needs to feed him whenever I'm away. Plus, I'm hoping I can train him to swim through it eventually. ^_^


----------

